# Not gonna lie, I kinda want to go out and drive now



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

With rate cuts in 48 cities but not in my city (seattle) I kind of feel like a king now. They're still paying 1.35/mi here. Yeah, I know it won't last.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol, the second that it hits DC, and it eventually will, I will truly be done with them and this forum, lol. Or maybe I'll just stick to the Lyft topics which will undoubtedly increase tenfold.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Roogy said:


> With rate cuts in 48 cities but not in my city (seattle) I kind of feel like a king now. They're still paying 1.35/mi here. Yeah, I know it won't last.


Coming to your city soon!!


----------



## Rut Dog (Nov 13, 2014)

Oregon/Southern WA must be near the top at $1.55 per mile, $0.30 per minute. Portland Suburbs, Vancouver WA, Salem, and Eugene.

Would be OK but for the massive oversupply of drivers.

Lawsuit truce with Portland puts April 9 as the go live date in Portland city limits.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Y


Roogy said:


> With rate cuts in 48 cities but not in my city (seattle) I kind of feel like a king now. They're still paying 1.35/mi here. Yeah, I know it won't last.


you are right, the rates will go up soon in your market


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Roogy said:


> With rate cuts in 48 cities but not in my city (seattle) I kind of feel like a king now. They're still paying 1.35/mi here. Yeah, I know it won't last.


Why are you so negative? X rates just went up in 45 city's


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why are you so negative? X rates just went up in 45 city's


I am so NOT impressed with the 10 cent increase in per mile increase in the Dallas market. Wow....went from .90 cents per mile to a $1.00 per mile for Uber X.


----------



## AKhBX4 (Jun 2, 2015)

Roogy said:


> With rate cuts in 48 cities but not in my city (seattle) I kind of feel like a king now. They're still paying 1.35/mi here. Yeah, I know it won't last.


What does that mean, $1.35 / mile? Sorry for the newb question.


----------



## garate55 (Jun 10, 2015)

That means if somebody only wants a ride for 1 mile you will get paid 1.35 minus 20% plus all the other fees we get.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I am so NOT impressed with the 10 cent increase in per mile increase in the Dallas market. Wow....went from .90 cents per mile to a $1.00 per mile for Uber X.


Then stop driving lol


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Why are you so negative? X rates just went up in 45 city's


Look at the post date. This was posted after a huge slough of rate cuts across the country. Still $1.35/mi in Seattle, thankfully.


----------



## Max220 (Sep 17, 2015)

garate55 said:


> That means if somebody only wants a ride for 1 mile you will get paid 1.35 minus 20% plus all the other fees we get.


That's not true there's a minimum base rate.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Max220 said:


> That's not true there's a minimum base rate.


Please try not to blow the dust off old threads..

Also, not all cities have a base rate.


----------



## Vampire76 (Aug 16, 2015)

Anyone that starts a convo with "I'm not gonna lie" is to be treated as a liar until everything they say can be independently verified.


----------

